# AF Passenger Car Truck Centers



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I am restoring 3 Midgage aluminum passenger coaches andwould like to mount them on Flyer knuckle coupler passenger trucks using the same centers as the Flyer coaches. Would one of you be able to give me the truck center measurement on a Flyer Budd-style coach? I have a set of Flyer aluminum coaches with link couplers but am not sure that the truck centers on the link coupler coaches is the same as that of the knuckle coupler coaches.

Thanks,

PHM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have link coupler aluminum passenger cars, and plastic 900 series cars with knuckle coupler.Exactly what center lines are we talking about?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

phmo -- I am not sure what you mean by "midgage"? Can you post some photos of what you plan to do? One of the Flyer guys here has a vast collection of the Flyer Aluminum Coaches. If we are discussing these, he can probably answer the question much easier than I. You can view a thread in this Forum titled "yep, I got another one" which describes his current projects with these aluminum coaches. His username is "flyernut". He may even add to this discussion here shortly.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is what I found out. The chassis on both the al. cars and the plastic cars are the same. Center of truck rivet to edge of chassis is 7/8" on both. Is this what you need?


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Flyernut - I was looking for the distance between the two truck rivets, but your measurement provides the same info. Many thanks. 

Nuttn But Flyer - Midgage sold S gauge equipment back in the '50s and '60s including extruded aluminum passenger cars that resembled Flyer aluminum cars. I will post pictures in a few days.

Thsnks to both of you for responding so quickly.

PHM


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My mistake. I had no clue that was a brand name. Most of us "S-Scale" guys are American Flyer enthusiasts. I don't even think of other manufacturers of S-scale than American Flyer -- tunnel-vision I guess. It's time I opened my mind to other possibilities. Thanks for the eye-opening experience.


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

A list of s gauge passenger cars that have been available can be found here; http://trainweb.org/crocon/sinfo.html. The cars I have are listed as Sylvania/Midgage,


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

More info here:

http://www.nasg.org/Products/RR_LVL3_New_York_CentralPassenger_Cars.htm

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/S-Scale/message/34736

and here: http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/S-Scale/message/34736


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry, last link I sent was wrong. Too many tabs open on the computer. Try this one for copy of the patent for the cars. Notice the similarities to AF extruded cars.

http://www.google.vu/patents/US2599138


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally found the pictures of two of the cars. Notice the similarity to Flyer aluminum cars.

PHM0


----------

